# First Japanese knife purchase



## CTcookforfun (Oct 14, 2017)

I am new to the forum. I am looking toake my first Japanese knife purchase. I am looking to spend about $100. I am not a professional by any means but think I am not horrible either. I am looking for a general use chef's knife to start. Any suggestions on where to start would be helpful. Thanks everyone.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@CTcookforfun

See this thread, my recommendation is the same. Gesshin wa stainless, ask for initial sharpening

https://cheftalk.com/threads/recommendation-on-chef-paring-knife.95065/#post-568266


----------



## CTcookforfun (Oct 14, 2017)

I was actually looking at those knives and that one as well. Another question, any suggestions on a starting point for a flat blade japanese knife? I would like to spend about $150 for that.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Flat as in single bevels? They each have a specific use. Unless you're planning on seriously cutting sashimi or very thin vegetables, don't even. At your price range (well any price range) you'd be looking at carbon steel which has certain maintenance you need to be aware of. On top of that, there are only a handful of professional sharpeners who can sharpen them properly. You would NEED to level up on free hand sharpening skills. That's another $150 ish in sharpening stones.

IMO get one double bevel chef/gyuto first. When you're comfortable with use and sharpening routine, revisit single bevel shopping later..


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I typically prep veggies to less than 1mm and I use a chef´s knife. The Geshin stainless is capable of that, with the 240 you could even do a decent job of learning katsurumaki, ie, making vegetable skin. You do need to learn sharpening, but nothing so demanding as with a single-bevel.


----------



## CTcookforfun (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. This really helped and I will be buying sometime soon.


----------

